# My lil boys growing up....



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Sniff*ive been waiting for this.I see color!i had to put the big macrostoma lady in a little box by herself so she would stop being boss of the tank.After lights out,my boy started to flirt with her,lol.Sorry for the pic,its a cell phone pic.


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks good!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank ya!Hes so little and timid,thought hed never color up for me.


----------

